# Open on sundays?



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

As it says...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Fraid not 

We work 8.30 till 6 Monday to Friday, not a problem if you want to hook up outside of these times, as I will bring your order home with me. 

Sat and Sundays are our rest/detailing days


----------



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that......

That is what weekends are for...relaxing....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Fella


----------

